# Winter Steelhead - THE SPECTRAL TARGET



## Michigan Trout Addict (Oct 28, 2015)

A hot cup of coffee steams up the windows as I pull off the side of the road and listen to the snow crunch under my tires. My head spinning while I dream of what the near future holds for me. Today, I hope the conditions are right. "Please, let the water have a little murk, but not too much. Give me a current that flows just enough, but not too strong." With growing concern that perhaps the overnight temperatures placed a layer of razor-sharp shelf ice along my favorite holes, I ponder: "What if I'm unable to get the proper drifts with my float? Do I have an alternate plan in mind? What other creeks or rivers may be right if this one fails? Do I stay and risk not catching anything if I don't hook a fish in the first hour? I don't want to commit too much to an area if the bite isn't on."

Steelhead fishing will drive you insane. Fished them before? Yeah, you understand. The ghosts of the waters. The fish we spend years and years trying to understand, just to go out and get skunked after we think we have them figured out. What an incredible target. What a desirable goal. It doesn't matter how many we have caught in the past; it only takes a drop of the float or the wiggle of the rod tip to get our blood pressure sky high. Return with me to my morning...

I quickly put my waders on (thinking I can beat the cold) and reach for my coffee to warm my insides. Ahhh. That's it. With rod in hand, and a quick swing of the net and backpack, it's down the dark trail, careful not to trip over the numerous fallen trees that have succumb to winter's treachery. Pressure is building. The excitement is like no other. Guiding my way through the darkness, I feel like I would imagine these steelhead do after a warm spring rain; eager to make it to gravel, they push relentlessly, putting aside the threat of predators, yet maintaining a stealthy and ghastly existence. I do the same this morning. Regardless of the exposed roots and the icy embankments, I trudge on at an unnatural rate almost recklessly. Tripping and slipping, racing to my destination.

This is how it works every time I steelhead fish. It's funny. My other hobbies, they come, they go, but this one is different. It's adrenaline only comparable to the thought of winning the Powerball after purchasing a ticket. I've been steelhead fishing for about 11 years now and can't imagine life without these moments anymore. It's my drug. We continue...

Finally, as not to disturb the edge of the creek, I slowly lower myself into the water and await the sunrise. At the first possible moment, when my eyes begin to adjust slightly to my surroundings, I cast. It's dead still. Silent. The float, the sinker, the bait of choice. All three hit the water independently and begin their trip down the creek. The first cast is always the most exciting. Be it the first of a particular hole, or the first cast in two weeks, they are equal in value. I reel in and cast once again. This time, bobber down! The hookset tells me I've found myself an unwanted catch. A log. My mind returns to panic, "If my line snaps, I have to waste this perfect moment re-tying, or worse yet, it may create a disturbance and spook a fish." SNAP! I reel in what is left. I re-tie and consider a color change. "No, I'm sticking with this one." 

Five or six casts go by, each targeting a different seam, or a different part of the run. I cast the line to the front of the run and it drifts over a spot already targeted another time. I know this run. If the float drops here, it's a fish for sure! It travels another two feet and vanishes beneath the surface. I swing the rod to set the hook and immediately am gifted with a flash of silver at the other end. It's on!

The head shakes begin slow and after a few seconds, this fish realizes that he is in a fight for his life. He darts and jumps! After giving me a show he returns to the depths of the run and begins coiling in the murky water. Forward and back, he thrashes and spins to release the meal he now regrets having eaten. However, I am just as nervous. Making certain to not allow this beast to push me into a log jam or snap the line on a screaming run. I check my drag; perfect. Over the next 5 minutes he rolls and kicks until finally, the struggle slows and I coax him toward me with net in hand. As I slide it beneath his body, relief runs over me. It's done. Just one fight and my day is made. An opportunity, a challenge, an unrelenting desire; fulfilled. 

Get out and feel the power. The serenity of the winter is breathtaking. Add a steelhead to your morning, and the addiction will fuel you time and time again.

My name is Matt. I am an ~ADDICT~

Join the addiction @ Facebook: Michigan Trout Addicts 















After a quick pic or two, I release my fish.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Nicely written!


----------



## Michigan Trout Addict (Oct 28, 2015)

REG said:


> Nicely written!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Very well written. You could market that if you wanted.



Here's my Saturday:

Walk down hill to launch. Think it's OK for Jeep. Launch, drive up hill no problem. Put out plugs. River too low and clear. Ice on banks shows a good 1', 1.5' of drop since the cold spell a while back. Find bottom, a lot. With logs, a lot. And leaves. Lots of lure maintenance. Crew sleeping. Normally this would annoy me but it's the mother of my 2 year old who is more or less noctural, so I let her sleep. She was sleeping when we hooked the boat record 14# brown just before our first kid was born, what, 13 years ago already? Last run, no hits. 100 yards to go. 100'. This is a good run and has saved many a skunk in the past. 50' left before it skinnies up and collects trees. Standing up to stretch to pull lines. Down rod hunkers over. Another log. It starts pumping. A thrash of pink and silver in the prop wash. Not a log this time. The commotion wakes up the wife, who does a masterful job of bringing the 5# buck to net. Beach the boat. Take some pictures. Send the fish on his way thanking him for his time.

And yes, that hill, well, there's a reason we own a Jeep. Needed 4L to pull the extra weight of the boat up the hill. Saw one other boat the whole time. Never heard a motor, a voice, a human noise besides that. Remember why I fish the dead of winter instead of the easier fall and spring fish.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Good story, I see why your addicted


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I hear you.


----------



## Michigan Trout Addict (Oct 28, 2015)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Very well written. You could market that if you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!! This is incredible and made my day! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

That's a very good write up. If you had a blog with your fishing stories I would definitely read it.
Keep em coming.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Phanominal stuff dare captain,flawlessly written.steelys for life ehh


----------



## Michigan Trout Addict (Oct 28, 2015)

jumbojake said:


> Phanominal stuff dare captain,flawlessly written.steelys for life ehh


haha  Thanks mister!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a Jeep also and it gets me into another world in the winter. The only fishermen or people that I see in this world ride in the Jeep through deep snow to get back to one of my many favorite fishing spots. Unlike 99.9 percent of ice fishermen I target the elusive steelhead. I usually arrive about an hour before sun up so that I can get all set up and have a quiet period before all hell breaks loose. My weapon of choice is a specially rigged tip up, only a select few people have a tip up rig like I do and they fish with me


----------



## Michigan Trout Addict (Oct 28, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> I have a Jeep also and it gets me into another world in the winter. The only fishermen or people that I see in this world ride in the Jeep through deep snow to get back to one of my many favorite fishing spots. Unlike 99.9 percent of ice fishermen I target the elusive steelhead. I usually arrive about an hour before sun up so that I can get all set up and have a quiet period before all hell breaks loose. My weapon of choice is a specially rigged tip up, only a select few people have a tip up rig like I do and they fish with me


Awesome! Nice work sir!


----------



## Michigan Trout Addict (Oct 28, 2015)

Munuscool said:


> That's a very good write up. If you had a blog with your fishing stories I would definitely read it.
> Keep em coming.


I really appreciate the positive feedback! Inspires me to continue. Thanks!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Michigan Trout Addict said:


> I really appreciate the positive feedback! Inspires me to continue. Thanks!


Quality stuff, and much positive feedback deserved. You should be inspired to continue! You captured the essence of why so many enjoy both steelhead, and the wintertime. I also enjoyed having no clue as to where you were fishing. Simply about the adventure!

Nice job fellow addict.


----------

